# What the heck is this fork off of?



## gben (Aug 5, 2018)

A forlorn old Schwinn from a local farm-sale. I just bought it because I thought the fork was odd, also I am sure the chain-guard is off something else. Hey it was $5.


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 5, 2018)

sears middleweight?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2018)

Murray/Higgins set up that's been modified by adding the leading rods from another fork.


----------



## gben (Aug 6, 2018)

Someone put a frankenstein together. The chainguard is obviously not from a Collegiate, and when found this bike had a british coaster-brake on the back, and it was originally supposed to be a five-speed right?


----------



## Sven (Aug 6, 2018)

*Yes , the 1965 Collegiate ( Yours was built Aug 30th 1965 ) was a 5 speed. Your chain ring appears to be Murray /J C Higgins*


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2018)

Sven said:


> *Yes , the 1965 Collegiate ( Yours was conceived on Aug 30th 1965 when the serial number was stamped on the dropout component) was a 5 speed. Your chain ring appears to be Murray /J C Higgins*





*fixed*


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2018)

gben said:


> A forlorn old Schwinn from a local farm-sale. I just bought it because I thought the fork was odd, also I am sure the chain-guard is off something else. Hey it was $5.
> 
> View attachment 848705
> 
> ...




what bike, all I see is the old Briggs engine?


----------



## RakudaJoe (Aug 9, 2018)

The fork is the same as the sears spaceliner I'm currently working on minus what I am assuming is a front basket/rack strut.


----------



## gben (Aug 10, 2018)

bricycle said:


> what bike, all I see is the old Briggs engine?




    That is the 1949 Bolens Handi-Ho garden tiller:


----------



## gben (Aug 10, 2018)

In any case,  it is odd that someone would destroy both a Higgins and a Schwinn five-speed to build something like this up that only had one speed, best guess is that they thought they were making some sort of "custom".  Hopefully they had fun with it and got a lot of use out of it.


----------

